# Fresh Cigars you think might become classics.



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You know some will. But which ones?

My vote is for the SCDLH Oficios. As MRN likes to say "tons of cogeners" in these babies. Smoke pretty well out of the box. Got good packaging for aging. Sized like the Festival Marevas and Club Epicures.

What are your thoughts on cigars with potential?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Wish I had some input for this one, but I like the idea.

Do you think you can accurately tell which cigars will be "classics" by smoking a fresh one?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

RA Eminencias come to mind, but what do I know.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Edmundos.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> You know some will. But which ones?
> 
> My vote is for the SCDLH Oficios. As MRN likes to say "tons of cogeners" in these babies. Smoke pretty well out of the box. Got good packaging for aging. Sized like the Festival Marevas and Club Epicures.
> 
> What are your thoughts on cigars with potential?


order placed ...

:r


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

o


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

CAO Brazilia Samba's if these things get better with age wooo baby watch out


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> CAO Brazilia Samba's if these things get better with age wooo baby watch out


Last I checked, these were non-Cuban.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> Edmundos.


I agree.......nummy!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> order placed ...
> 
> :r


See Klugs, look what you did!! 

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> You know some will. But which ones?
> 
> My vote is for the SCDLH Oficios. As MRN likes to say "tons of cogeners" in these babies. Smoke pretty well out of the box. Got good packaging for aging. Sized like the Festival Marevas and Club Epicures.
> 
> What are your thoughts on cigars with potential?


Anything San Cristobal gets better with age. Cigars that taste so good they will make you drool! :dr

ATL


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

the SCDH murallas are going to age great I believe

other then that, well I would like to see what the hdm petit robusto would taste like with much age, tastes good now

and a 10 year old PSP2 sounds sorta nice....


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

PSP #2's definately, and siglo 6's


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I love the SCDLH line, the La Fuerza is one of my favorites. I don't know how the new release cigars are but if they follow the same flavor profile as previous cigars in the SCDLH line they are going to be great smokes.

This may be a stupid question but are they using a similar blend or are these totally different.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm with ya'll on the Edmundos. I'm about half way through a box and have another put away. I love these babies and they're just over a year old!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Classic?
VR Jubes.......no doubt about it!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Classic?
> VR Jubes.......no doubt about it!


I bet, Ive heard only amazing things from them

Im glad to hear the edmundos are smoking great now, when I had one earlier in their release they werent all that great, I might have to try again now though


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> See Klugs, look what you did!!
> 
> ATL


Tell me about it, I need to find new friends!:w


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

With all this talk of the Edmundo , it reminds me of a purchase I made early last summer . I bought 4 - 5 packs of various Habanos , thought that I wasn't all that wild about the Edmundo , but it was the first 5 pack that I finished off . I might have to give them another try . Another 5er from that order was the Party short , just had one the other day with a little over a year on it and it was the best one by far . Winter is coming so maybe some of those are in order also . I really miss the Habanos in the WTB thread , it was a great way to sample alot of different smokes without having to pay a high shipping charge . Smoke em if ya got em !


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Classic?
> VR Jubes.......no doubt about it!


I guess they would be fresh in your view. :r

Fresh = cigars you can buy from normal vendors "today".


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Classic?
> VR Jubes.......no doubt about it!


had my last cigar tonight, and it was one of these. (thanks for virtual smitty)



etenpenny said:


> Im glad to hear the edmundos are smoking great now, when I had one earlier in their release they werent all that great, I might have to try again now though


i don't think they're smoking that great now - but they're sh*tloads better than they were brand new (all of a year and a half ago). they're very young. such a thick cigar, probably needs a longer time to age (than a year) to really show it's "Monte" profile - but you can get hints at them, which is great.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

opusxox said:


> RA Eminencias come to mind, but what do I know.


:tpd: The few I've had from my box have been fantastic, I'll be holding onto these for sometime.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Last I checked, these were non-Cuban.


i thought this was meant for any cigar.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

If the PSP2s don't have the same PSD4 problem, then my vote is for them.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Trini Reyes
Cohiba Sig I/II/lancero/corona espec
Partagas SP2/serie du line
Upmann 2
Punch RS11/12/DC
PLPC

This is based on my inexperienced young palate (don't know if I can even consider it a palate yet) - so these may become shite down the road.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

KingMeatyHand said:


> If the PSP2s don't have the same PSD4 problem, then my vote is for them.


:tpd:


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

A well kept Siglo VI with 20 or 30 years on it? Might as well send me to heaven now.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Hopefully the Monte D's. 

And I had a young RASCC that will surely be a very good smoke in a few years because it was fantastic young(Thanks Drevim).


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Hopefully the Monte D's.
> 
> And I had a young RASCC that will surely be a very good smoke in a few years because it was fantastic young(*Thanks Drevim*).


Glad you enjoyed it... I think either the RASS or RASCC will get much better with age. These are both the only cigars that I smoked with just a few months on them, and remember telling someone that they tasted young but I thought they would be great in a few years.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to trying a Siglo VI tubo in a couple of decades.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

> Hopefully the Monte D's


x2 I tried one from the box a little while ago...might have some good potential.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> I'm really looking forward to trying a Siglo VI tubo in a couple of decades.


I'm gonna be tickeled pink just to be able to smoke "any cigar" in a couple decades.

Sig VI tubos? The packaging alone will stand the test of time. Cigars aren't bad either.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

H. Upmann Sir Winston - year 2003 - a classic in the making


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sig VI tubos? The packaging alone will stand the test of time. Cigars aren't bad either.


Is there a more elegant looking tubo? Me thinks no.

Other than the Dunhills you bastage.


joed said:


> H. Upmann Sir Winston - year 2003 - a classic in the making


I agree.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Arent RyJ Cazadores due to become something special with some age on them?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

The Mir Ajo custom roll that I have sitting in my humi.:dr

Reyes I think will be good with some age on them.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> You know some will. But which ones?
> 
> My vote is for the SCDLH Oficios. As MRN likes to say "tons of cogeners" in these babies. Smoke pretty well out of the box. Got good packaging for aging. Sized like the Festival Marevas and Club Epicures.
> 
> What are your thoughts on cigars with potential?


:tpd:

Onother site had posted this same question..

Oficios was my answer.. Subsequently I have a box on order..


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

joed said:


> H. Upmann Sir Winston - year 2003 - a classic in the making


oh crap .... there goes my cigar budget again ...


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

IMO more often than not, it's the ones that come off with a bit of intensity that eventually seem to do very well in the long run; SD2, 3, Sig6 and RA Beli. Btw, we're did all the Mag50's go?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave, a little bird told me that Partagas 8-9-8s with about 30 years on them are amazing....if I live to be 74, I can check that out with a new box.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> order placed ...
> 
> :r


order placed too


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Dave, a little bird told me that Partagas 8-9-8s with about 30 years on them are amazing....if I live to be 74, I can check that out with a new box.


:tpd:


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention Dave. I have to say that I think the 07 Sir Winston's are classics in the making. So much full bodied flavor, showing some nice early complexity. These will be unbelievable in 10 years.

......and of course the Oficios.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

IHT said:


> Edmundos.


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Boli Belicoso Fino's Gerrard Blend. Someone bombed me with two of these the other week, I've smoked one (its an '07 release) and it was simply sublime, easily the nicest cigar I've had. I can't decide whether to let the other one age or just smoke her.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Been thinking about this all day.

How about cigars that are already classics.

For example.... PSD4's? You never find any with any age on them anywhere for sale. Smoked a December 05 at lunch cuz I was thinking about this and... freaking good. Regular release 2 year old cigars better? Hard to think of many. If you can find any that are 15 to 20 years old... well they sure are priced like classics. 

Seems like the Cubans are forcing the issue with the pricing on the EL and regional releases i.e. they better become pretty darn good for the prices you have to pay.

Sir Winnies? Yup they have been and will be the standard bearer of the line. Well made with 1st class ingredients and packaged in the oh so sexy varnished boxes.

Regarding the proliferation of Regionals; why not at least specialized/varnished boxes? Seem like a natural thing. Friggin charging like they are made out of gold seems to me that the packaging has not kept up with the pricing.

The new monte 4 reservas are a great example of "upscale packaging". Seems a reasonable request to have them spring for a nice varnished box on other ER's. The Asia Pacific release earlier this year was priced in a way that should have had "better boxes".

OK rant off... 

Oh and one more "regular cigar" from my perspective.... 50 cabs of RASS. Don't particularly like them now. But someday.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I enjoyed the rant, Dave. I think that you hit the nail on the head. When you can find some old PSD4's, they are priced out of this world...but taste it as well. Those '85's are fantastic. 

The Bolivar Royal Coronas of 06 will go down as a great "fresh" cigar. Not that many boxes left on the market, so I guess I need to restock (only 14 left in the one box I have).

Monte 4's deserved a great presentaton, for such a go-to stick. I can only imagine 1 billion cigars. WOW! As most people out here, this was one of my first boxes I ever bought....behind RyJ Cedros Deluxe #3...another one to add to the list of great, off the table, cigars.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Agree totally with this analysis Dave. I have always said if you have PSD#4, CORO, Siglo IV, Monte #2, Boli RC, RASS and let them get some age you will definately have a very classic cigar. Partagas lonsdales and Punch SS#2 are gone and are on their way to becoming classics. The Partagas lonsdales are ready now. I have two cabinets of RASS from 2004 and can't wait for them to get about 6 more years on them. Any of the cigars metioned above with 5 or more years (except the SS#2) are not only approaching classic smoking profiles but have become highly sought after smokes as well. Great comments!

OX


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cuabas, especially the larger ones will be classics 10+ years from now. RG Lonsdales will be sought after in the future, as well as the Sancho Sanchos. Very popular cigars like Monte 2's and Partagas Serie P should command a strong price vs. the price when bought fresh. The Cohiba Pyramid 10 boxes should be a nice commodity as well; they're not too much money yet carry a lot of prestige.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

07 BGMs and 05 Party 898s will become quite fantastic in a decade or so!!:tu:2


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Quite a lot of smokes from the 06 crop will become classics. My opinion is that it is the best crop in the last 8-10 years maybe longer. Boli pc's and bf's, Trini funedores, Parti psd4 and shorts, Monte 2's, Fonseca cosacos and many more.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

in my limited experience, the 07 BGM was great. 
I can only imagine how much better with time they will be. :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

n3uka said:


> in my limited experience, the 07 BGM was great.
> I can only imagine how much better with time they will be. :ss


:tpd:

I also want to thank Dave because he made me get some oficios too. I saw a review that compared them to apple pipe or something I was like nummy nummy


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Without a shadow of doubt: Monte Petit Edmundo

And I've a funny feeling the RyJ Short Churchill is going to be spectacular in a few years.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I just reordered 2 more boxes of 10+ year old Partagas 898s. They're ready to smoke now and are fantastic. Below are some of my other choices:

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos (these will be even better in another 5 years)
Hoyo des Dieux (one of my favorites)
Bolivar Royal Corona (not my personal choice but all 06-07 will be great)
Montecristo Edmundo & Petite Edmundo
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Siglo III (my favorite Cohiba)
Partagas 898 Unvarnished (if you can find them - awesome!)
Partagas 898 Varnished (consistent & excellent)
Trinidad cigars (these have only been around for 10 or so years)
Por Larranaga Lonsdales (will mellow into a great smoke if not plugged)

Bruin7


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I smoked an '07 Boli RC last night. First one out of a box. It was pretty damn good. I think this cigar will become a classic, If they last that long. :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm betting on the RA Estupendos, personally.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Been thinking about this all day.
> 
> How about cigars that are already classics.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree, the 06 box I have are awesome. Easily a top 5 Cuban!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the following have great potential of becoming classics:

1. San Cristobal de La Habana Muralla;
2. Montecristo Petit Edmundo;
3. Partagas Serie P No.2 and/or Serie D No.4;
4. Bolivar Belicoso Finos and/or Royal Corona;
5. Cohiba Siglo VI;
6. Any of the Cohiba Maduro lines (can you imagine what they'll be like in 10 years)

eidt: since I predominantly have listed rodolfo/piramide/campana sizes might as well throw in the Monte No.2 no harm done and you know this will age well


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

The Monte Petit Edmundo may be a classic in a decade or so, but the 06's are in their sick period right now. Hard to come to conclusion IMHO.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Bruin7 said:


> Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos (these will be even better in another 5 years)


I agree with that... also the Boli Gold Medal and the the RASCC that I've gone through WAYYYYYYYY too many of. I don't think I'll be able to let the RASCCs sit, regardless of how hard I try. They are simply too damned good.

:ss


----------

